# Author: Capt. Goddard spent life 'busting stereotypes'



## old medic (25 Sep 2010)

CTV.ca News Staff
25 Sept 2010
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20100925/nichola-goddard-100925/



> She was the first Canadian female soldier killed in combat, and the highest-ranking officer to die in Afghanistan at the time. Her death and her story captivated the country.
> 
> A new book chronicles Capt. Nichola Goddard's life and the choices that led her to one of the most dangerous jobs in the military -- and to her shocking death at 26 on May 17, 2006.
> 
> ...


----------

